# whats going on currently



## Richard174391 (Jun 8, 2016)

so ive been gathering gear and so far ive gotten what i believe would suffice for travelling (minus a few items like some bandages, paracord, duct tape, lighters just stuff im gonna pick up at the store for cheap). im starting to think soon is time to head out! i initially considered going through some more community college but the classes i have are grueling already and its really not doing anything to make me happy or make my life any better. my plans arent solid yet but im definitely ready to leave, and things are getting a bit uncomfortable with my current living situation (i live at my grandparents house in an rv parked in their yard and its not completely under their wishlist to have me stay for super longer) im based in the san fernando valley of los angeles and was wondering if anyone has any tips on where to begin from there? i would want to hitch a ride or learn how to train hop. i have to stay AT LEAST until next thursday to finish up a class im currently in but thats about it. any comments, questions, answers, opinions would be appreciated! 
ps sorry if this isnt the right area for this please correct me if it isnt!


----------



## Andrew Ellis (Jun 9, 2016)

Sleeping bag tarp backpack headlamp knife and a stove and water and food and clothing done.


----------



## Richard174391 (Jun 9, 2016)

oh ya dude thanks for saying that i actually almost forgot to pick up a headlamp


----------



## Andrew Ellis (Jun 9, 2016)

But bro make sure it has a red lense
You dont want people to see you at night


----------



## warlo (Jun 9, 2016)

Andrew Ellis said:


> Sleeping bag tarp backpack headlamp knife and a stove and water and food and clothing done.



That's about it, everything else can be doublechecked for necessity during your trip, and if you find enough situations where that thing you thought would be useful happened to be needed, then go and get it wherever you are. you dont have to go out with everything, just the basics. That way also you will appreciate minimalistic traveling and ultra lightweightness, maybe later on you'll give a fuck about anything but the essentials.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 9, 2016)

I think you should avoid Los Angeles, it's a big shitty city. Head north to the bay area or further, people are nicer and you'll find others to travel with. try not to become an oogle!


----------



## Richard174391 (Jun 10, 2016)

i think im gonna head up to the bay area actually!


----------

